# Tempestade Tropical Karen (Atlântico 2013 #AL11)



## Afgdr (4 Out 2013 às 02:36)

A Tempestade Tropical Karen tem ventos máximos sustentados de 105 km/h. Deverá fortalecer nas próximas horas e tornar-se furacão. Já estão em vigor avisos de tempestade tropical e de furacão para vários estados dos EUA.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Out 2013 às 00:34)

A Tempestade Tropical Karen desorganizou-se nas últimas horas e já não se prevê que se torne furacão, por isso os avisos de furacão foram retirados. Tem ventos máximos sustentados de 80/81 km/h.


----------



## Zapiao (5 Out 2013 às 01:05)

Os modelos nao acertam uma


----------



## Afgdr (5 Out 2013 às 18:26)

A Tempestade Tropical Karen desloca-se para Norte com ventos máximos sustentados de 64/65 km/h. Deverá enfraquecer nas próximas horas.


----------



## Afgdr (7 Out 2013 às 00:51)

A Depressão Tropical Karen dissipou-se.


----------

